
NYC Police union slashes number of ‘get out of jail free’ cards issued - aaronbrethorst
https://nypost.com/2018/01/21/police-union-slashes-number-of-get-out-of-jail-free-cards-issued/
======
greenyoda
_" The city’s police-officers union is cracking down on the number of “get out
of jail free” courtesy cards distributed to cops to give to family and
friends.

Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association boss Pat Lynch slashed the maximum number
of cards that could be issued to current cops from 30 to 20, and to retirees
from 20 to 10, sources told The Post."_

I think the limit on the number of these cards a cop should have should be
zero. Any cop who gives preferential treatment to a family member of a cop (or
another cop, or a politician, etc.) should be prosecuted for corruption. This
practice really undermines citizens' trust in the police (and in the city
government, which apparently tolerates it).

------
cjbprime
Couldn't tell whether the entire premise of the article is satire. :(

